# Blown speakers? Not sure how to pick new speakers..



## chnlonel (May 2, 2010)

I have a 2007 altima and I dont know what type of speakers to buy.. whats good, whats over priced?? ect.. I dont need to get technical and buy a new deck or for my cd player or anything.. i just want my speakers to sound clear.. and hear bass and not a bogging noise.. 

I dont need to be spending money on big fancy kind... quality.. thanks:smooch:


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

you have 6.5" all around in your vehicle. Alpine, Memphis, Rockford, MTX and JL Audio are all very good brands, and should cost roughly the same cost, about $100 a pair.


----------



## chnlonel (May 2, 2010)

So.. I would spend about $400 maybe a little more with tax an whatever.. since I have 4 speakers?? Do I need to replace anything else? My brother can install..

Thank you I appreciate it!!!


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

no, two speakers come in a box, so 2 boxes would cost $200 +/- a few dollars.


----------



## chnlonel (May 2, 2010)

Oh ok. Not too bad... Thank you for your help.


----------

